# california general electrician exam



## lineman17 (Sep 28, 2017)

studying for the california general electrician exam,any suggestions on getting studying guides,books,classes,etc


----------



## chen24 (Oct 29, 2013)

yes the Dewalt electrical licensing exam guide is great practice to learn navigating the code book.


----------

